# License Plate - how did you attach it



## bcshaw (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey,

Just got my outback home about 14 days a go and am picking up plates. I noticed this weekend that there was no license plate holder on the back. What are some ways to attach the license plate?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Ben,

There should be a mounting bracket under one of the rear lights. On mine it is the left side.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine is on the driver side as well. Two taps protrude under the light.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y....

Don't the police pull you over for having a black thing on your plate?

Who prints the plates in Washington....GIRLS GONE WILD???


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Or you could have the dealer put it on, complete with a custom frame advertising the dealership for free, like we did!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

JollyMon, well I had to admit it but they are imported from North Dakota









Paul... for you...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe you could mount the plate with some of those #10's through the frame....nevermind!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Maybe you could mount the plate with some of those #10's through the frame....nevermind!


LMAO!!!!


----------

